# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Halluksy operacja

## E.P.

Witam,

Mam 31 lat i mam halluksy, u mnie jest to chyba dziedziczne, bo ma je również moja mama i jej tata. Ale nikt z nich nie zdecydował się na operacje. Dla mnie jest to bardzo uciążliwe, mam problem z kupnem butów. Nie sprawia mi to bólu, ale jak latem mam ubrać japonki to jestem zdecydowana nawet na operację. Czy ktoś na forum jest po takie operacji? Boli to? Napiszcie jak wygląda taka operacja, jak jest po operacji i czy warto? Bo ja slyszałam wiele opinii.
Wolę jednak poznać opinie osoby która miała taka operacje. Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź.

----------

